# Bring It! Riding the Tiger!



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Greetings!

Hello everyone! I'm 45 years old, divorced, and I have a new girlfriend. I'm 45, white male, soft and out of shape. I'm hitting the gym though, losing weight, and improving, but it's a slow process. Lol. 
My girlfriend, "Chiquita" is a short, voluptuous Latina that's 33 years old, bubbly, passionate, and is like the energizer bunny of sex. She and I live together, and she is crazy in love with me. I'm passionate, sensual, and adventurous. I can't keep my hands off of her, and I'm very affectionate and always in the mood for sex.

Mentally, I'm there. The mind is willing...but the body is weak. Lol. The gorgeous girl has the appetite of a shark, and she wears me out! Night and day, just about every day, she wants it. She's totally uninhibited, and crazy hot and passionate! She has told me that with her, when it comes to us frucking each other, "you never have to wonder. I'm always ready for sex with you!". I, however, have a few limitations. I can't work her all night until sunrise like I could when I was 20 years old and in the Marines. I'm not as athletic or flexible as I was, either. Still, my Chiquita says not to worry, we can work on getting me in shape! So, I'm curious, and need your help, men. 

What kind of diet should I get on?

What kind of vitamins or supplements should I take?

Any helpful workouts you like that would be especially effective?

For all my life I've always had high sex drive and lots of energy, stamina, and strength. Now, though, my yummy Latina girlfriend just devours me!! Lol. So, damn, I need to "bring it" you know?

I appreciate your help!

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm just over sixty and still going. 

I've used these with great success, but you can't stop age. In the end you have to lean to keep her emotional attraction too.

The Primal Blueprint

Starting Strength, 3rd edition: Mark Rippetoe, Jason Kelly

 CIALIS 

This physically works for me. Others may have different methods. Your mileage may vary.

Added: Brother member Athol's book and blog too...
Married Man Sex Life | How to have the marriage you thought you were going to have. By which I mean doing it like rabbits.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

No diet...just change the way you eat for a lifetime.
Just eat healthy foods and try to stay away from 'processed' anything.
I especially try to keep anything made with flower out of my consumption.
I read that sunflower kernels are great for men's health, so I snack on those daily.

Congratulations on your little firecracker!.:smthumbup:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Get bloodwork done. All of it. Make sure you are in top health. Get your T levels to between 500 and 1000.

Do heavy lifting. Starting Strength is great.

Do Heavy Squats and Deadlifts at a minimum.
If your T levels are very low then consider Androgel. But doing heavy lifting week in and week out will also boost your T levels.

I actually like Wendler's 531. 

Marines? Ok fine. Not everyone could be in the Navy. Good luck.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

In addition to what others are sying,
If you smoke stop. It causes ED.
Eat a clean diet as possible , including nut, Grains and fruits
Cut out the sodas , heavily processed foods and excess fats.

And Cialis works wonders, _one shot lasts an entire weekend_!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> I'm just over sixty and still going.
> 
> 
> Starting Strength, 3rd edition: Mark Rippetoe, Jason Kelly
> ...


:iagree: x 100%

Ripptoe is good stuff, [ although Entropy prefers Louie Simmons ] and Cialis never lets you down!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> Marines? Ok fine. Not everyone could be in the Navy. Good luck.


Well, at least they are a department of the Navy...I love teasing my jarhead friends about that one.:rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree: x 100%
> 
> Ripptoe is good stuff, [ although Entropy prefers Louie Simmons ] and Cialis never lets you down!


I follow both of those guys religiously and do not find contradiction in what they preach. One builds on another. 

Mark is a common sense guy and reknowned in the industry as knowing what he is talking about. Louie is a God. But Louie is all about lifting heavy sh!t and fully focused on powerlifting. Marlk was formerly a powerlifter. He Deads something over 600. 

I also follow Jim Wendler, Dave Tate and Christian Thibaudeau. 

But all in all one should start with Rippetoe. And... he is from Texas. In both cases mark and Louie build on the what the Soviets did years ago. 

Shut up and Squat.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Re: Bring It! Riding the Tiger!*



Entropy3000 said:


> I follow both of those guys religiously and do not find contradiction in what they preach. One builds on another.
> 
> Mark is a common sense guy and reknowned in the industry as knowing what he is talking about. Louie is a God. But Louie is all about lifting heavy sh!t and fully focused on powerlifting. Marlk was formerly a powerlifter. He Deads something over 600.
> 
> ...


Now you're going to make me explore. Lol


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> Now you're going to make me explore. Lol


You can start here: http://www.t-nation.com/

Fixed it!


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

Centurions said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm 45 years old, divorced, and I have a new girlfriend. I'm 45, white male, soft and out of shape. I'm hitting the gym though, losing weight, and improving, but it's a slow process. Lol.
> My girlfriend, "Chiquita" is a short, voluptuous Latina that's 33 years old, bubbly, passionate, and is like the energizer bunny of sex. She and I live together, and she is crazy in love with me. I'm passionate, sensual, and adventurous. I can't keep my hands off of her, and I'm very affectionate and always in the mood for sex.
> ...


Man, this morning you put smile on my face, I'm happy for you, enjoy the ride.

I would say NO diet, just change the way you eat, no process food, more natural, water NO soda y red wine!!! if is from the Andes better as the mineral content and other ingredient which are really healthy exist in more quantity.

Also, I would recommend a multi vitamin supplement call INTRAMAX, you can get on the internet, is on the expensive side but this thing is AWESOME, you will feel the difference in a few days. It helps you clean you body, give you lots of energy, increases your blood flow (which I can see that you need :lol etc, etc.....

Hope this helps and wish you the best!!!!


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

First of all, Congrats!

As others have said, it's a lifestyle change not a diet. Get as far away from processed crap as you can. None of it is good for you. If you need carbs, get good carbs. Sweets and baked goods are the devil.

I follow a pretty rigid schedule of M, W, F in the gym for an hour of weight and core training, followed by 15/20 miles on the bike. T, TH, SAT is for running. 4 miles, 4 miles, and then 8-12 on Sat. (Sun is for football and beer )

Weight train and cardio... rinse and repeat... rinse and repeat


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Centurions said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm 45 years old, divorced, and I have a new girlfriend. I'm 45, white male, soft and out of shape. I'm hitting the gym though, losing weight, and improving, but it's a slow process. Lol.
> My girlfriend, "Chiquita" is a short, voluptuous Latina that's 33 years old, bubbly, passionate, and is like the energizer bunny of sex. She and I live together, and she is crazy in love with me. I'm passionate, sensual, and adventurous. I can't keep my hands off of her, and I'm very affectionate and always in the mood for sex.
> ...


Try marriage, almost guarenteed to slow her down.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cut the carbs and do lots of cardio. Eat a high-protein, low-fat diet and once you lose some weight, begin a light weight lifting program. 

You also probably have low testosterone, with your age and physical shape. Go to your doctor and get a blood test to check the levels. 

And Viagra will help, too, but shouldn't be a crutch used to avoid the other stuff.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Good morning, my friends! 

Thank you for your thoughts and advice! I appreciate it very much! 

So far, in summary:

*power lifting and squats
*heavy muscle training
*no processed foods
*stay away from sweets and baked goods
*ditch the effing soda pop
*no smoking (damn! I love fine cigars!) lol!
*strong cardio work to burn the damned fat
*eat lots of fruit, nuts, and veggies
*drink lots of water!
*eat sunflower seeds
*good multivitamins
*use cialis and Viagra as needed
*get full blood work done and check testosterone levels
*maintain Chiquita's emotional attraction!

All great stuff, men! I've definitely got my work cut out for me! Lol!
I told my Chiquita some of the things you my friends have advised me on here. She giggled and told me she wants to inspire me and help me be the beast she knows I am! Lol. She said "Don't you ever worry about my desire for you. I want you! We can work on us together!"

Chiquita got all worked up, and we went at it yesterday morning, again last night, and again this morning. We were using condoms before, but yesterday morning she wanted me bareback. Since then she's been crazy with desire! Damn girl called me on the phone when I was at work and left a message about how she couldn't stop thinking about feeling me inside her with no condom on...she was in a frenzy all day waiting for me to get home from work! 

What's going on in her head with that? Lol.

I told her I'm doing some big changes starting this week for damned sure!

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

